# flowerhorn species



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

So is a flowerhorn the mating of say 2 different species of cichlids? What defines a flowerhorn. I have read that there is always a chance of the flowerhorn to be infertile. Fill me in about the mania they call Fish the stores never have price tags on... just a store clerk to tell you "ill sell you a 3 inch fry for 90.00."


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont know alot about them, but from what i know they are an amalgamation of different central / south american cichlids to develop all the most favorable traits such as size and lumpy heads (LOL). with the hybredization most of the fish produced are culled and only the best are used for further breeding. some are beutiful and very expensive while some are ugly, overpriced, and should have been culled.

perhaps someone else could chime in with more info


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw this Green Terror today without its normal colors, the fins were white in color but the owner swore that the GT was legit. He said when he orders Cichlids there are alot of times he gets in some of those mixed fish.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Will find out where he orders from...... and where they get there fish, Europe and russian fish breeders are famous for cross breeding fish and than claiming them to be a pure strain........ there a good article in Practical Fishkeeping online mag. versoin. So here a peace of advice, thats not meant to offend anyone but, Never trust a LFS Owner or salesperson, they are there to sell you something anything, and alot of them will play dumb, when it comes to basic questions.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

this company is a sponser of ours and I would take their word on it but I will try to get a picture of it for you guys.


----------

